# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  المجتمع ونزع النقاب

## مريم المقدسة

بسم للة الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع الحجاب و نزع النقاب 


وما يحث عليه الشرع الاسلامي في الكتاب والسنة ونبذ العادات والتقاليد الدخيلة على مجتمعنا من تغطية وجه المرأة بالكامل


وقد لاقت فكرتهم القليل من الترحيب والكثير من النبذ


وفعلا هناك شابات نزعوا النقاب وتحجبوا بالحجاب الشرعي برضى تام من أولياء أمورهم 


وانا ارى ان هناك سؤالا هاما يطرح نفسه بقوة على الساحة قبل البدء في النقاش حول لبس الحجاب ونزع النقاب


الا وهو 


هل مجتمعنا مهيأ تماما لقبول فكرة عدم تغطية الوجه؟


وسؤال اخر ايضا


ما هي نظرة المجتمع من الرجال والنساء الكبار عامة وشباب اليوم خاصة,, لمن لا تغطي وجهها ؟

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*قد يكون فتح الوجة غير محبذ في مجتمعنا*
*ولكن هناك الكثير من نزع الغطاء* 
*دون أن يلتزم بأوامر الشرع في الحجاب الشرعي*
*بل أصبحوا يخرجون للشوارع بكامل زينتهم*
*دون أن يخافوا من الله أو من احد وذلك لاقتناعهم* 
*بهذا الشي ،،*
*أنا عني نفسي قد أأويد نزع النقاب* 
*ولكن يجب الالتزام بالحجاب الشرعي*
*لان لبس النقاب في بعض الاحيان* 
*قد يؤدي الى عواقب وخيمه*
*بالذات اذا كانت العيون فاتنه فهنا قد يكون فتح الوجه* 
*افضل بكثير من لبس النقاب ،،*
*هذه وجهة نظري والله اعلم ..*
*أطيب التحايا لك مريم المقدسه* 
*موضوع حلوووو*
*ويناقش شي حاصل في مجتمعنا ..*
*موفقه لكل خير ..*

----------


## عنيده

*سلاام ..*


*احنا في البحرين ما نلبس نقاب ..* 
*بس الاحظ اكثر اللي يلبسون نقاب يبرزون عيونهم بالكحل والميك اب ..* 
*مو كلهم طبعاا ..*
*واللي يبي يغطي وجه عنده غشوه ..* 
*وهي تغطيه الوجه كامل وعدم ابراز العين وهذا الافضل ...* 
*لكن اذا ما تبين تغطين الوجه ..* 
*لا تحطين ميك اب لانه يبرز جمال الوجه ..* 

*ومشكوره اختي ع الموضوع الحلوو ..* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *قد يكون فتح الوجة غير محبذ في مجتمعنا*
> *ولكن هناك الكثير من نزع الغطاء* 
> *دون أن يلتزم بأوامر الشرع في الحجاب الشرعي*
> *بل أصبحوا يخرجون للشوارع بكامل زينتهم*
> *دون أن يخافوا من الله أو من احد وذلك لاقتناعهم* 
> *بهذا الشي ،،*
> *أنا عني نفسي قد أأويد نزع النقاب* 
> ...



 شكرى واحترامى خيتو ولكن الموجود فى بلدنا انهم نزعو النقاب مع وطع الميك اب علانا اين العفة واحترام المرة لنفسها فى هدة الزمن شوى شوى حتى العباء والكتف وبيقولو تحضر

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *سلاام ..*
> 
> 
> *احنا في البحرين ما نلبس نقاب ..* 
> *بس الاحظ اكثر اللي يلبسون نقاب يبرزون عيونهم بالكحل والميك اب ..* 
> *مو كلهم طبعاا ..*
> *واللي يبي يغطي وجه عنده غشوه ..* 
> *وهي تغطيه الوجه كامل وعدم ابراز العين وهذا الافضل ...* 
> *لكن اذا ما تبين تغطين الوجه ..* 
> ...



مشكورة حبيبتى عنيدة على وجودك فى صفحتى انتو ارتحتو فى البحرين مع فتح الوجة لكن من دون الزينة لكن عندنا تعالى وشوفى الهوايل

----------


## نجمه سهيل

في الجو ألي أعتدنا عليه في البلد

لا احبذ كشف الوجة 

فبعض الشباب ينظرون لهذه الفتاة بالنظرة السلبية

ولو كان حجابها شرعي و محترم ...


مشكــــــورة حبيبتي مريم على الطـــرح الحساس

تقبــــــ مروري ــــــلي

----------


## تأبط بودره

*ما أراه أن المجتمع قد بدأ فعلا بـ "نزع النقاب"* 
*ففتح الوجه، أراه قد أنتشر بشكل كبير.* 
*صحيح أنه لا زال محصور في فئه معينه، مثل بعض:* 
*- ذوي الشهادات* 
*- من أنعم الله عليهم*
*- اللي مظللين سياراتهم طمس* 
*و لكنها البدايه.* 
*هو حلال: إذا لم يكن مثير للغرائز و ملفت للنظر.* 
*و هذه الفئه من الناس، تدفع حاليا نفس الضريبه و التي دفعها قبلهم أول من إرتدو النقاب،* 
*حتى يكون الأمر شائع، و يكون ((( عادي ))).* 

 

**
*تقديري لكم* 
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بنسبة إلى نزع النقاب خصوصا في مجتمعنا أصبح أمرا عاديا 
واغلب النساء توادي ذالك 
لان أول والأخر الوجه ليس حرام بل فتنه 
أصبح أمر عادي ومنتشر في أغالب المناطق الحين 
ذام أن ولي أمرها يعرف بهذا أكيد من حقها
ولكن أكيد من غير أي زينه 

شكرا عى الموضوع

----------


## يوم جديد

برأيي بأن المجتمع لدينا غير موهيئ لتقبل الحجاب ومن دون إثارة او فتنه بالوقت الحالي

والمراجع يجوزون ذلك إن كان المجتمع متعود على ذلك ومن غير إثارة أو ريبة

قد يكون بداية فتح الوجه هو السير لما بعد ذلك من وضع زينه للوجه فكل شئ يكون صغير ثم يكبر ويتوسع أكثر

يعطيك العافية أختي على الطرح الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## طفلة

اول شي لبسوا النقاب.
ثاني شي لبسوا عباءة الكتف.
ثالث شي كشفوا الوجة المزين بالمكياج وكحلة العين الي تدبح الشباب.
رابع شي وهذا الي اتوقعة في المستقبل القريب نزع العباءة الكتف .
فالله يستر علينا وعلى جميع المؤمنات الاتي يسرن على نهج فاطمة الزهراء في لبس الحجاب السلامي.
واخيرا تقبلوا مني هذا المرور الطيب بصالح الدعاء.

----------


## روائع القصص

اني عندي قانةن ومستحيل يطلع من مخي

كل شي مو حرام ليش الناس يقولو عنة عيب

ترا في ناس بعدهم متخلفين واني بالنسبة اليي عاااااااااااااااااادي دام ان البنت محترمة حالة

وكل واحد في هالدنية عارف مصلحتة

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*أنا ألقي التهمة على رأس تلك الهجمة الغاشمة التي ترفع شعار التحرر والتقدم للمرأة وتدعوها إلى فرض وجودها عبر اقتحام الحياة من أوسع أبوابها ، فالأفكار المستوردة والألبسة والأفلام والكثير من الدعايات المحشوة التي تظهر خلاف ما تبطن ، فالشعارات البراقة التي تنادي بتحرر المرأة واستقلاليتها ومساواتها بالرجل حققت بعض النجاح وساعد ذلك بعضاً من حماقة المرأة الساذجة التي فقد صبرها وهي تغطي وجهها الجميل وأغواها الشيطان في تحدي القيم والمبادئ الإسلامية وجعلها تقتحم تلك الخطوط الحمراء بداعي إننا في عصر الحضارة والازدهار وفي زمن الرجل = المرأة وليس هناك فرق لرجل على إمرأة إلا بالتقوى فصدقت ما يدس لها من السم وسط العسل فأكلت الطعم وصارت تقاوم ببسالة نظرات المجتمع الغريبة فلا تعبأ ولا تهتم بما يقال عنها في المجالس والدواوين ولا تكترث ما يترتب عليها من السيئات والمعاصي والآثام .*
*هناك فيروس فكري ينهش في عقل رب الأسرة وليس في فكر المرأة فلا زال بيننا أولياء أمور يترك طفلته تكبر وتنمو وتوغل في العمر المتقدم دون أن يغرس في عقلها ثقافة الحجاب وأهميته وشرعيته فيتركها بدون غطاء إلى ما بعد التاسعة من عمرها وكل ذلك بحجة إنها لا زالت صغيرة على الحجاب فالوقت مبكر فما زالت بعيدة عن سن التكليف !! ويقول ذلك وكأن تكليف البنت كتكليف الشاب !!*
*الفيروس ينهش في عقول فتياتنا فيسيطر على بعض ثوابتها وقناعاتها وبالتالي يهدم كل المبادئ التي نشأت عليها ويسقط من عقلها كل القيم الجميلة والثوابت الاسلامية الراسخة فتنهار وتمشي على حل شعرها غير عابئة بما يترتب على تصرفها من مسؤولية شرعية أمام الله عزوجل .*
*تحياتي للعضو المشارك بهذا الموضوع وكل من تفضل بالمشاركة*
*أخوكم*
*يوم سعيد*
*دمتم بخير وعافية*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يسلمووو مريم المقدسة على الموضوع 
بس من رأئئ ان نزع النقاب هو شئ عادي ومن حق المرأءة ان تكون بغير نقاب فهو من حقها
واما مجتمعنا وشباب اليوم جيل بلاوعي فهم ينظرون الى امراء ادا كانت بنقاب او بدون نقاب 
ويقولون ان الفتاه تنشر الفساد للمجتمع فهم اصل الفساد فالفتاه لها حقوقها 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## مريم المقدسة

لكل رائة فى نزع النقاب 
مشكورين على مروركم الطيب

----------


## غرام العاشقين

انا من رأيي كل واحد على عرفه وعلى البيئه اللي عايش فيها

يسلموو خيتوو

يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## قيس الغزالي

السلام عليكم

وجهة نظري انو احنا علينا ان نحترم اراء جميع النساء محجبات او غير محجبات

فانا شخصيا احترم قناعة المرأة المقابيلي ان كنت مقتنعة تتحجب او لا

والدين الاسلامي ما يأمرنا بفرض الحجاب على النساء

ولكن الدين نصيحة 

اني انصحها بهدوء وبعقلانية وهي حرة 

لها عقل ولها عقيدة وديانة 

في بلدي العراق تجد 

الي يضعن النقاب العادي

وتجد الي يضعن النقاب ويضعن ما يغطي اعينهم ايضا 

واكيد طبعا اكو المحجبات مع كشف الوجه وتجد السافرات 

مو من حق اي شخص بينة يخصب مرأة على حجاب او اي شي ثاني

ومثل ما قلت قبل شوي

هذا رأي شخصي 

قبلاتي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

غرام العاشقين
قيس الغزالى 
مشكورين على ابداء ريكم فى صفحتى واتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق

----------


## سجينة الآهات

مريم المقدسة .. طرح يناقش قضية هامة في مجتمعنا .. فأرى أنه هادف 

أني بالنسبة إلي أن فتح الوجه بلا زينة أمر عادي .. فهناك من تلبس النقاب وعينيها مغمورة بالميكآب والكحل .. وهناك من تكشف وجهها دو زينة .. وباحترام ..

لكن هناك أمر حيرني .. من قوله تعالى .. >> عذرا فإنني لست حافظة لمعنى الآية نصا .. لكن نهايتها .. (( أن يدنين من جلابيبهن لئلا يعرفن ))

وهنا أجد أن رأيي أيضا قابل للنقاش ,,\\

تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لي لست مع نزع النقاب* 
*أنا أمرأة وإذا رأيت أمرأة كاشفة ووجها أظل أحدق بها حتى ولو لم تكن تضع مواد الزينه فما بالكم بالرجال ( أكيد هالشيء فتنه أو بالأصح طريق إلى الفتنه )*
*حتى أن أغلب الرجال لايوافقون على عمل زوجاتهم في ميدان يتطلب كشف الوجه ونزع النقاب*
*وخصوصا في مدينتي سيهات الأمر في غاية الحساسية فالشاب هنا لايتقدم لخطبة فتاة تتحجب فقط*
*فالحجاب عندنا شيء غير متعارف عليه وشاذ في حالات قليلة عند الفتيات قبل سن البلوغ أو بعده سنة وسنتين*
*فبلد كإيران والبحرين ولبنان الحجاب شيء عادي تعارفوا عليه فأصبح من ضمن أعرافهم* 
*كيف نوافق على الحجاب الشرعي وأغلب  الفتيات ( مو كلهم )  لايلتزمن بالحجاب الشرعي فمنهن من يظهرن الشعر ومواد الزينة ( اذهبوا إلى مستشفى المواساة والمانع والمجمعات التجارية لتروا بأنفسكم مايحدث*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سجينة الاهات
اشكرك لمرورك الطيب وابداء رئك
عيون لا تنام
مشكورة لتواجدك فى صفحتى لا عدمت هالطلة

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

*انا لا أوافقكم الرأي في كلا الأمرين*
*مع احترامي الشديد لوجهة نظر كلا منكم*
*غطاء الوجه افضل من الامرين المطروحين { النقاب ,, كشف الوجه بأكمله } .*
*لان كلا الأمرين يثيرون الفتنة ولفت الانظار < العيون الوجه بأكمله>*
*ولتكن غدوتنا السيدة الشريفة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام."روحي لها الفداء" التي لم تكشف وجهها الشريف* 
*وهو اللبس الشريف العفيف , غير الملفت للأنظار* 
*تقبلو وجهة نظري* 
*[[[موضـــــوع جميل وموفق ]]]]*

----------


## الفرح دنياي

من وجهة نظري واحترامي لاراء الاخوه والاخوات 
افضل ان المراه لاترتدي النقاب افضل لها لان الفتنه اساسا 
مايحلي ويجمل المراه عينها صح لو انا غلطان ..؟
وبعدين الاسلام دين يسر وليس عسر 
الكشف الوجه بدون زينه ..
وبصراحه انا افضل المراه تكون كاشفه وجها بس 
بدون خرابيط قصده زينه يعني ع طبيعتها 
ولكم شكري واحترامي 
والشكر موصول لصاحبة الموضوع

----------


## ريام البراري

مشكوره على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع
واحترم جميع الاراء 
وراي انه الاسلام فرض الحجاب وليس من باب النصيحه مثلما ذكر احد الاخوان ولكنه لم يفرض النقاب مع اعتزازي لكل من يلتزم هذا

----------


## مريم المقدسة

خيتو دموع الاكرف شكرى لوجودك معنا وابداء رئك 
اخوى الفرح دنياى تحياتى لك للبداء رائك
خيتو اريام اسعدنى وجودك ورائك
بصراحة انى ضد لبس النقاب او نزع النقاب فالزهراء عليها السلام وابنتها الحوراء حتى وهى فى السبى روحى لها الفداء لم تترك سترها مادا حدث فى هدا الزمان كل شى يسوة غلط ويقولون هدة الزمن واحنا نتبع الزمن لو يعنى انسان غلط لازم الناس كلها تغلط 
مع اشد احترامى للجميع وما ابغى احد يزعل من رائى ولكل رائة
واللة يوفق الجميع

----------


## موسى القادود

*انا ارى أن ذلك كلة يرجع لرب الاسرة والتربية في البيت اولآً ... تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## hope

كشف الوجه شي عادي الآن .. بما أن الله حلله ماحد يقدر يقول لأ .. لكن من أول كان عدهم عيب الحرمه ماتتغطى وصار وكأنه شي حرام بمجتمعنـا وبمنطقتناا خاصة ,,

وهو أكيد أنا أأيد بشده على كشف الوجه السبب بدون الغطى الوحده بتكون مرتاحه أكثر ومتحرره وغير هذا أنه النقاب يبرز العيون .... واسباب كثيره 

لكن المشكله الحين ..لبعض ألي مايتغطون .. انه الشعر ظاهر والمكياج الملفت وهني تصير الفتنه 
لو كل وحده محترمه حالها كان صار الكل مايتغطى وبحترام .. 


شكرا لك أختي مريم على طرح هذا النقاش الرائع 

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

الاخوان المسلمين حرموا النقاب لأنه اكثر فتنه من الحجاب في مصر طبعا 
و اول من تنقبت هي هند (آكلة الاكباد) وقال بعض العلماء ان النقاب اذا كان به ريبه فلا يجوووووووووووووووووووووووز 

اما حجاب او غطاء كامل و ريحونا من الجدل الزائد

----------


## امواج القطيف

اتحجب مو عيب   عادي اهم شي بدون المكياج واتبرج للفت الأأنظار

 تكون محتشمه  وكل شي بحدود المعقول 
  شكرا علي الطرح وتقبلي مرررررررررررروي 
 امواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج القطيف

----------


## مريم المقدسة

شكرا للجميع على المرور الطيب
لاعدمت هالطلة الطيبة من الجميع
تحياتى

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا من رأيي أن نزع النقاب في هذا الزمن 
هو فتنه ...
لأنه المراه لما تفتح وجها إلا ومعاها شروط
1 المكيااج
2 الكحل
3 الشعر >>> حتى لو كان معقرش تمشي حالها
وهذا من رايي
يعطيك الله العافيه على الطرح

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تحياتى لكى خيتو همسة الم على الوجود العطر
وهذة الحاصل من كشف الوجة من فتن 
تحياتى لك

----------


## فارس احلام

*نزع النقاب هي حرب صليبية موجهة للإسلام* 
*بس هاد الحقيقة يا اخواني والله ما قصدهم شي اخر* 
*اخوكم فارس احلام*

----------


## أبو ياقوت

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأمر أوضح من الشمس في رابعة النهار
وبعيداً عن الإسفاف أقول: لو فعّلنا الآية الكريمة لأصبحنا بخير.
( قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ )
فلو تفكرنا في الآية القرآنية السابقة وتدبرنا فيها قليلاً سيتبادر لأذهاننا السؤال التالي :
يغضوا أبصارهم عن ماذا، و لماذا ؟؟
*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الاخ فارس احلام
والاخ ابو ياقوت
اسعدنى وجودكم الطيب وارائكم الرائعة
تحياتى لكم

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

هل مجتمعنا مهيأ تماما لقبول فكرة عدم تغطية الوجه؟
الذي أراه غير مهيأ نسبياً
ما هي نظرة المجتمع من الرجال والنساء الكبار عامة وشباب اليوم خاصة,, لمن لا تغطي وجهها ؟
 نظرة الناس تتفاوت من شخص إلى شخص 
يوجداُناس يقولون إنها قليلة تربية وماإلى ذلك من كلام بذيء وهم لايعرفونها تمام المعرفة 
وفي هذه الحالة أقول لهم إن بعد الظن إثم 
ويوجد أُناس يقولون مادام لاينافي الشريعة الإسلامية 
فلادخل لنا 
وكلاً له رأيه الخاص به

----------


## سماااااااااارا

يسلموو

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اختى الغزيزة كبرياء الوردة هذة الفكرة التى كنت اريد توصيلها الى البنات
هل يقبلوا ابانا القدماء هذة الفكرة من فتح الوجة تحياتى لكى خيتو على هالتواجد الجميل
خيتو سمارا لا عدمت وجودك العطر  تحياتى لكى

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*أنا من رأيي أصلا ً أن كشف الوجه ولبس الحجاب حتى وإن كان بدون كحل وتزين فإنه يشد النظر* 

*ويغوي وخاصتا ً إذا كانت البنت تتميز بالجمال وهذا شيء غير هين عندما الشاب ينظر إلى تلك َ الجميلة*
*وأذكر لكم جزء من قصة النبي يوسف (عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام )* 
*أنه لما يقابل عشيقته التي عشقت النبي يوسف (ع) كما تعلمون أنه جميل , كان لا ينظر لها ويغض من بصره*
*وهي كانت تقول لا أحد جواريها أو أحد أخر لا أذكر جيدا ً , كانت تقول لها لماذا لم يعشقني يوسف وأنا أجمل إمرأة في البلد*
*فأجابتها أنه لا ينظر لك ِ ,, ولو كان النبي يوسف (ع) : ينظر لها لعشقها ..*

*ورغم أن ذلك الزمان لا توجد أدوات التزين والمكياج ووو .. كما يوجد الآن* 

*وهذا أكبر دليل أن المرأة فاتنه كلها من رأسها إلى رجلها وهي لا تعلم أن بكشف وجهها تصنع الذنوب أن صح التعبير*
*يعني كشف الوجه ليس في صالح البنت أو الرجل  في كلا الحالتين* 

*والله على كل شيء ٍ رقيب*

*وشكرا ً إلى أختي على الموضوع الرائع الذي لربما ., يفيد بعض الناس*

*تحياتي العنيفة*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

[quote=شاطىء الجراح;800247]*أنا من رأيي أصلا ً أن كشف الوجه ولبس الحجاب حتى وإن كان بدون كحل وتزين فإنه يشد النظر* 

*ويغوي وخاصتا ً إذا كانت البنت تتميز بالجمال وهذا شيء غير هين عندما الشاب ينظر إلى تلك َ الجميلة*
*وأذكر لكم جزء من قصة النبي يوسف (عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام )* 
*أنه لما يقابل عشيقته التي عشقت النبي يوسف (ع) كما تعلمون أنه جميل , كان لا ينظر لها ويغض من بصره*
*وهي كانت تقول لا أحد جواريها أو أحد أخر لا أذكر جيدا ً , كانت تقول لها لماذا لم يعشقني يوسف وأنا أجمل إمرأة في البلد*
*فأجابتها أنه لا ينظر لك ِ ,, ولو كان النبي يوسف (ع) : ينظر لها لعشقها ..* 
*ورغم أن ذلك الزمان لا توجد أدوات التزين والمكياج ووو .. كما يوجد الآن*  
*وهذا أكبر دليل أن المرأة فاتنه كلها من رأسها إلى رجلها وهي لا تعلم أن بكشف وجهها تصنع الذنوب أن صح التعبير*
*يعني كشف الوجه ليس في صالح البنت أو الرجل في كلا الحالتين*  
*والله على كل شيء ٍ رقيب* 
*وشكرا ً إلى أختي على الموضوع الرائع الذي لربما ., يفيد بعض الناس* 

*تحياتي العنيفة*[/qu
اخى العزيز كلماتك رائعة 
تحياتى لك على تواجدك العطر

----------


## قرموشه

مشكوره أخت مريم المقدسه على هالموضوع اللي يناقش وضع المجتمع الحالي 
من كثر الحماس ماكملت قرائه الردود
اني برايي وهاذا راي الكل انه نزع النقاب والتحجب حلال وماحد يقول انه حرام .
بس اتوقع انه الناس ماتتقبل هاذا الشي او تخاف منه لأنه الشي يبدأ صغير وشوي شوي يتطور ,مثل النقاب في ايام زمان ماكان احد او قليل اللي كانوا يتقبلوا فكرة النقاب وبعدين صار النقاب ضروري وماحد يستغني عنه واتطور الأمر الى الحجاب اللي شوي شوي وبيصير شي عادي , بس المشكله هني , كيف البنت تتحجب ؟ مش ليش البنت تتحجب؟
لآن للأسف انه ماصار حجاب صار شي ينحط على الراس وبس والشعر طالع والحاله قيمه وطبعن الحين لمى تكون البنت مستشوره الشعر تخاف عليه يخترب فتحط الشيله بكل هدوء ونعومه .طبعن هاذا شيء قليل وفي بنات متحجبات وملتزمات وضميرهم حي والحمد الله على كل حال.

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> مشكوره أخت مريم المقدسه على هالموضوع اللي يناقش وضع المجتمع الحالي 
> 
> من كثر الحماس ماكملت قرائه الردود
> اني برايي وهاذا راي الكل انه نزع النقاب والتحجب حلال وماحد يقول انه حرام .
> بس اتوقع انه الناس ماتتقبل هاذا الشي او تخاف منه لأنه الشي يبدأ صغير وشوي شوي يتطور ,مثل النقاب في ايام زمان ماكان احد او قليل اللي كانوا يتقبلوا فكرة النقاب وبعدين صار النقاب ضروري وماحد يستغني عنه واتطور الأمر الى الحجاب اللي شوي شوي وبيصير شي عادي , بس المشكله هني , كيف البنت تتحجب ؟ مش ليش البنت تتحجب؟
> لآن للأسف انه ماصار حجاب صار شي ينحط على الراس وبس والشعر طالع والحاله قيمه وطبعن الحين لمى تكون البنت مستشوره الشعر تخاف عليه يخترب فتحط الشيله بكل هدوء ونعومه .طبعن هاذا شيء قليل وفي بنات متحجبات وملتزمات وضميرهم حي والحمد الله على كل حال.



اشكر وجودك خيتو وهدا لى يصاير فى هالزمن العجيب 
اهم ما يعرفون انا الشئ يبدا صغير وبعدين يكبر 
لكن ما نقول غير اللة يهديهم

----------


## نبراس الهدى

*أنا بصراحة مؤيدة لفكرة النقاب و الحجاب جميع*
*بحكي لكم مشكلتي مع زوجي و أنتم راح تعرفوا ليش أئيد اللأمرين*

*أنا لما أروح السوق و لما أتمشى على البحر ألبس نقاب* 
*بس أنا نقابي من النوع أللي ما يبان منها إلى عدسة العين يعني فتحته ضيقة جداً و أنا من النوع أللي جتى مبيض ما أحط لما ألبس النقاب و هذا يساعدني كثير في التسوق و أنا محتشمة بلباسي*

*بس زوجي مش مقتنع لأن العين لوحدها فتنة يقول لي لو تفتحين وجهك يكون أفضل*
*و مجتمعنا بالقطيف قليل إللي يفتحون الوجه و لسا الأمر شاذ و الأغلب يتغطون أو يلبسون نقاب*

*و من ناحية فتح الوجه ما أتوقع أن مجتمعنا مهيأ له لا تنسون غيرة الرجال ما يحبون أحد يتطلع لحريمهن*

*عذراً أن كنت طوولت و تحياتي للجميع*
*نبـــ الهدى ـــراس*

----------


## تــــــــــاج

النقاااب فتنه والوجهه فتنه يعني مافرقت فتحتي وحجش لوو تنقبتي << هذا 1

 النقاااب << وش فاايده تتنقبي والعطر تاارس المكاان والكحله على وذنهااا << الوضع هني اشذ من فتاح  الوجهه << هذا 2

فتح الوجهه<< افتحي وجهش وانتين محترمه بلا  كحله بلا مرطب شفايف بلا كريم اسااس 

 وانتين محترمه نفسش خلااص ماحد يقدر  يتكلم  لش << هذا 3


اني من المؤيدين لفتح الوجهه  بس بشررووط طبعااا اول شئ رضا الاهل مهم انش تفتحي وجهش بلا مكيااج بلا خرابيط خلش طبيعيه واهم شرط حجااب اسللامي يعني بلااا تطلعي شعرش بلا هم اصلا الشعر حرام يطلع الى الغرب فكيف تطلعي شعرش وتقولي حجااب << مو كلام هذاا

حبيبتي  المحترم والمربي محترم في كل مكان كان فاتح وجه ولا متغطي بنقاب ياما يااما تشووفي متنقبين وكحله وصندل رفييع يطق طق واذاا رفعت في السوق الى الي بتشتريه تطلع ايدها كلهااا الايد بعد حرام تطلع يعني ماجت على البنت الي فاتحه 
وجهها 

اني مو ضد النقاب ولاني ضد البنت تفتح وجهها اني ضد تكون البنت مو محترمه كانت متنقبه لو فاتحه وجهه الاحترام مفرووض على الكل 

وعلى شباابنا لا المتنقبه ولا الفاتحه وجهها يطلعوا يطلعووواا يعني مافرقت << مع احترامي لكل الشبااب الي هني والكل 

يسلمو على الموووضوع حبيبتي  تحياتي 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في بادئ الامر يبدو الموضوع عادي جداً
ولاكن الكل يسمع ويرى المشاكل والمعاكس>المغازل< في كل مكان
وهذا يحصل والرجل لم يرى وجه البنت ولم ينظر لمفتنها
كيف اذا كانت فاتحة وجهها للملئ
<< صحيح الحين وللاسف صاير العكس النبات هيه الي تبدي تتحرش في الاولد>>
المهم
لفة اخرة
انا لم ارى اي بنت متحجة بالحجاب الشرعي الصحيح
وللاسف حتى النساء الي مع ازاجهم << من المتحظرين
مايلبسون الحجاب الشرعي
لازم يكون هناك مكياج كحل خصلات من الشعر متدلية
<< تفكر روحها في ستيديو  الظاهر @!@
>>و الي بقول لاتطلع الا بطلع لان اي شي غيرب يلفت النظر
<< اول نظرة حلال >> حجة كثير من الشباب
الانسان بطبعه فضولي ويحب يتفحص اي شي
فما رئيكم بتفحص شي جميل وفاتن !!
لا اريد ان اطيل في الكلام
ولاكن
> يمر على الناس زامن القابض فيه على دينه كالقابض على الجمر<
لا اذكر نص الحديث ولا كن هذه هوه محتوى الحديث
وحنا  نعيش هذا الزمان الآن
 
انا لا ارفض التحظر ولاكن التحظر لازم يكون بعين العقل وليسى بمفاتن الدهر
 
يعطيك العافية خيتو على هذا الطرح الرائع
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## مريم المقدسة

نبراس الهدى
تاج
النارى
تحياتى لكم ولوجودكم

----------


## QAZO

كل شي صغير لابد أن يكبر .....

بدون تفاصيل وطول كلام على قلة الفايدة

تماما أرجعوا الى المجتمعات الذين سبقونا في فسخ الحجاب ونظر كيف حالهم قبل وبعد ..  وكيف اصبح حالهم بعد فسخ الحجاب 

كالمجتمع السوري .... انظر كيف كان لبسهم في الماضي .. مسلسل باب الحارة يجسد جال مجتمعهم في الماضي وطريقه لبسهم ..

 وكيف وصل الحال بهم الان ..

يعني  مجتمعنا  شوي شوي ..  وبعدين مابتشوف احد يبيع عبايات  .... يمكن

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> كل شي صغير لابد أن يكبر .....
> 
> بدون تفاصيل وطول كلام على قلة الفايدة
> 
> تماما أرجعوا الى المجتمعات الذين سبقونا في فسخ الحجاب ونظر كيف حالهم قبل وبعد .. وكيف اصبح حالهم بعد فسخ الحجاب 
> 
> كالمجتمع السوري .... انظر كيف كان لبسهم في الماضي .. مسلسل باب الحارة يجسد جال مجتمعهم في الماضي وطريقه لبسهم ..
> 
> وكيف وصل الحال بهم الان ..
> ...



 صدقت اخى
كلمات من واقع الحياة اين اهل اول من اهل الان 
تحياتى لكى اخى

----------


## معنى الروح

*الموضوع ليس نقابآ أو عباءة*
*لأن النقاب اذا لم يوضع بزينه تبرز العين فهو ليس حرامآ*
*واذا كانت العين فاتنه وجميلة فالافضل عدم ارتدائه*
*وفتح الوجه كذالك اذا لم توجد زينه فهو ليس حرام*
*لكن اذا كانت الفتاة فاتنه وتلفت الأنتباه فالأفضل تغطيته*
*بل الأوجب تغطيته*
*حتى لاتجلب لنفسها المشكلات التي تعرضها للمهانة في مجتمعها*
*حتى عباءة الكتف أو الرأس ليس العيب فيها بل العيب في طريقة ارتدائها*
*فيجب أن تلبس من غير أن تبرز مفاتن الجسد*

*أن أإعتبر المرأءة كائن رقيق جميل الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل لها منزلة رفيعة* 
*فلماذا لانحافظ ونحترم ذالك الجسد ذالك الوجه ونحميه من الذئاب الوسخه* 
*حتى لاتدنسه حتى ولو بالكلام*

----------


## مضادات الحنين

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ _انا من الفتيات الاتي يرتدين النقاب وبحكم عملي اجد ان لبس النقاب في مكان به اختلاط افضل للفتاة ودلك ناتج عما اسمع من فتيات معي يرتدين الحجاب الشرعي في العمل وممايجدنا من  مضايقات او بالحرى مراقبات لتعابير وجههم من قبل الرجال .وبما ان الفتاة تحترم نفسها بالنقاب والحجاب لاتخالف الشرع فأن وجهة نظري لافرق ان لبست الحجاب اوتنقبت وهي ملتزمه لحدود الشرع كما هو الحال مع عباءة الراس او الكتف فأن الفتاة هي التي تجعل المجتمع يحترمها كما نسمع عن الكثير من الرجال وجهة نظرهم من ناحية عباءة الكتف فهي مثل ثوب الرجل._

----------


## بيتزا

السلام

اني عندي مداخله بسيطه:

ليش كل اللي يجيبوا طاري النقاب يقولوا متزينه وميك اب وكحل

يعني العطر الللي كاشفة وبعض المتنقبات يفوحوا الدنيا به هذا ما بنكره 

بس بالنسبه للميك اب للمنقبه قليل قليل وحدة من عشر من اهل القطيف اتحط هالميك اب والكحل 
المتنقبات اللي تكلموا عنهم الاخوة والاخوات مهم من القطيف وما يحتاج اقول من هم
انتون عارفينهم فاني مستغربة اغلب الاعضاء ربطوا الميك اب والكحل مع النقاب مع ان في الاساس هذا مرررة قليل سواء اللي متنقبة لابسه عباءة عادية او كتف

تحياتي لكِ على الطرح الرائع :bigsmile: 

وتحياتي لكل الاعضاء على ردودهم المحترمة التي تدل على ذوق رائع وتربية واحترام 

وذلك ان مثل هذا الموضوع يطرح في بقية المنتديات ولا يلاقي سواء كاتب الموضوع او الذي ابدى رايه سوى التهجم وقلة الذوق في الردود فقط لمجرد مخالفة رايهم

واعيد مرة اخري  :bigsmile: 

تحياتي لكِ وشكري لصاحبة الموضوع والاعضاء الذين شاركوا في الموضوع

----------


## المسلمي

أحنا في السعودية كل شي سوية المرأة غلط يحرام <خلونا في حالنا>
الولد لو يسوي الهوايل ماحد يكلمة والبنت لو سوت شي حتى لوحلال قامت الدنيا وماقعدت 
أني مع الي تبي تفتش ومرتاحة تفتش <على كيفها>والعكس اللي ماتبي <على راحتها>
أساسا ويش مستفيدين من الناس هدرة مابتوقف حتى لو البنت ماسوت شي 
أني متنقبة ومرتاحة بس إذا بغيت أفتش عادي بافتش لان أهل ماهم معارضين الفكرة بس أني مرتاحة كدا

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مضادات حنين
بيتزا
المسلمى
اولا عيدكم مبارك
ثانيا وجودكم اسعدنى فى طرحى ولكل انسان رائة 
بنسبة الى اختى المسلمى نحن بنات الزهراء ادا كنت مع رائى فيجب ان نقتدى بها فهى مثلنا فى هدة الدنيا وليس هند اكلت الاكباد عليها لعنة اللة
ولكل انسان وجهة نضر وهدة وجهت نضرى مع احترامى لكل اراء من شاركنى فى طرحى
احترامى وتحياتى للجميع

----------

